# Introducing my Nubians



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Tucker-Nubian mix wether.









This is RW Smoothie Delight "Delilah". She's out of RW Break For Smoothie & RW Isabella









This is my buck RW Cedrics Blazing Storm "Storm". He's out of Jesta Farm Show Time Cedric & RW Dess-A-Belle









This is Twin-Reflection CG Lady Hannah "Hannah" She's out of Starcrosst Gallagher & Twin-Reflection Charolette









This is Faithful Crown LH Georgia Sun "Georgia". She's out of Hannah and RW Willow's Mordecai.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful Nubies!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love these "candid" shots so much better then the ones on your site! Shows off their personalities


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! 

My website pictures are for one purpose...to show conformation.

I have started adding cute/funny pics to the site on a separate page though.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Storm and Hannah have such beautiful color- really spectacular. All you goats are just beautiful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yah I know - totaly understand that.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

See I'm the opposite, I like set-up pics better  But I think it's nice to have a mixture, i have to get to work on putting some on my site :shock:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Love those ears....and they are all really nice colors. I like the tri-colored goaties cause they look "calico".


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, they're all gorgeous! I really like Storm and Hannah. I hope that I can find a buck that colorful to breed one of my does too. (Lyric, my lighter colored doe has tons of spots and color in her family! Even though she didn't get much of it.)


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!! 
I love the cute and funny pictures but if I am going to a website to buy an expensive dairy goat I want to be able to see a good side view and rear view ect ect. But its always nice to see the cute pics to. Which is why I have just now started adding that page to my website.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Love your goats! I have two Nubians and a Pygmy right now. Nubians are great!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hannah is beautiful. I love the flashy markings and of course im a sucker for those solid ears. If i had nubians i would want a whole herd of solid eared goats.

beth


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

LOVE Hannah's color! Such a beautiful rich red!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------

